# Lawrenceville GA M 3-4 yr blk/tan



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This poor dog is located in the Gwinnett County AC. He has obviously lived his life on a chain and now he is set to die alone in a shelter unless someone can help him. Despite all he has been through, he is the sweetest dog to both people and other dogs. He is 3-4 years old not neutered. The brake in his from leg is old and he does walk/put weight on it.
He does not have long. There is pull help for an approve out of state rescue.
If you wish to contact the shelter about him, I will put the contact info below.
Gwinnett County Animal Control
Officer Chris Hughes cell phone: 678 245-2447
Please send me a pm if you can help or you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a photo of his neck from an embedded collar.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a 200.00 donation to the vet for the rescue that will help him..


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is now 300.00 sponsor money for this guy..


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Oh my gosh, broken leg and embedded collar! Yet he's still a sweetheart.

Hope he finds his forever home....


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

He is a real sweet heart..he just needs a new lease on life. I do not believe he has ever known anything but the end of a chain


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

:help: :help:Can anyone please help this poor dog. Like I said, there is 300.00 in donation money. He could be pts at anytime now. The large dog area in the shelter is full now and he will be the first to go. There is pull help and also boarding help at 10.00 a day. I think we can get all his shots for free through the shelter. If you can help email me at [email protected]


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wanda i do so hope you find help for this dear soul. bless his heart.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am SO excited!! He has rescue!! He was vetted today and was HW NEG!! I am so happy for him! He is still at the shelter, but will be leaving tomorrow. Will post when he is out.


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Yayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

IDGSR is taking this dog in.


----------

